# Help With Avo22 SE flavour



## huzidada (9/9/17)

Hey guys.

So as my Vape Journey takes me further down the rabbit hole, I decided to buy an RDTA...specifically the Avo 22SE on my Pico. I had the Smok Baby Beast before.

Ive tried a few different Ni80 prenade coils, Normal Clapton, etc...
Tried it in both single(with ceramic block off) and dual coil. Tried all the proper wicking methods (even watched Ollies vid) and all I get is flavour that the Smok Baby beast can beat all day. What am I doing wrong and why is this RDTA not performing ? 

Really dissapointed and if I cant come up with a solution theres gonna be an Avo22 SE for sale

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (9/9/17)

Yo bud

We like pictures! 

Im sure we can guide you with some visual aids

Your choice of coil, cotton, coil position, wicking technique and wattage/voltage all play a role

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## huzidada (9/9/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Yo bud
> 
> We like pictures!
> 
> ...


100 % true bud....will update in a few.

Okay will make a fresh build as I stripped everything out. This is what I have....What would you reccommend? Single or dual

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scoob (10/9/17)

I would stick a dual 5 wrap tiger wire in the avo, the flavour is good and there isn't a lot of spit back, just careful when pre heating tigers, do it at a lower wattage as the ribbon wire is a little sensitive at first. 

dont overload the device with cotton, thats a huge flavour killer, stay liberal when adding your wicks, less is more. 

Next, make sure you're using a good brand of cotton, those square cotton pads won't give you the flavour you're looking for. 

Lastly, blow about a ml of juice off the cotton before you vape on the cotton, this allows for the expansion and contraction to even out and the flavour to stabilise. 

Odds are you probably do most of these things already, but beyond that I think the flavour should be good. Hope this helps man. 

GOOD LUCK!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/17)

huzidada said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So as my Vape Journey takes me further down the rabbit hole, I decided to buy an RDTA...specifically the Avo 22SE on my Pico. I had the Smok Baby Beast before.
> 
> ...



Hi @huzidada
Perhaps show us a pic of your build as installed

I am using the Avo24, so cant really comment on the 22. But am getting great flavour. Deep and rich. Am running simple dual NI80 coils. I.e. Normal round wire, nothing "exotic". About 7 wraps each. About 2.5mm diameter. About 0.5 ohms total. Vaping at about 30 watts. Using Cotton Bacon V2 wicks. I make the wick thinner by trimming at an angle where it comes out the coils and then pushing it down the juice holes.

Very good flavour so i cant understand why you not getting good flavour. These avos are good in my view.

Maybe @Yiannaki can comment as well when you post your build pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## huzidada (10/9/17)

Thanks guys...I went with a simple flat twisted for this build....
.3ohm. Vaping at 45Watts. Seems to be a bit better and yes went thinner on the wick ends. Should I keep it single or go for the dual build?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/9/17)

huzidada said:


> Thanks guys...I went with a simple flat twisted for this build....
> .3ohm. Vaping at 45Watts. Seems to be a bit better and yes went thinner on the wick ends. Should I keep it single or go for the dual build?
> View attachment 106832



That looks good to me @huzidada
I used single coil in my avo24 with great flavour for quite a long time. Then went dual and have been running in dual ever since. I find it just produces more vapour and with a short toot i can get a bit more satisfaction. Flavour itself is very similar though.

Try varying the height of the coil. I put mine slightly higher than the airslot for a bit more throat hit. You need to find your happy place. Also vary the distance from the coil to the edge and find where it works best for you. Mine is about midway. Am vaping quite a strongish tobacco blend so it works beautifully for that

Lastly, vary the airslot opening to your taste. I like mine about half open (on the dual)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## huzidada (10/9/17)

Thanks for the responses Silver. I have tried a variety of techniques, builds and wicking. Tried different cotton(CB Ver2 and Kendo Gold). Different prebuilts coils. Different own made coils.

This was even a bit of a sloppy build. Left much more space in wicking holes too. Same result

Not saying flavour is not good. But at the moment my baby beast( Q2 coil 3 weeks old) has the same flavour.

Maybe I was expecting more . I would say I have a good palette and no vapours tongue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/9/17)

huzidada said:


> Thanks guys...I went with a simple flat twisted for this build....
> .3ohm. Vaping at 45Watts. Seems to be a bit better and yes went thinner on the wick ends. Should I keep it single or go for the dual build?
> View attachment 106832



Hey bud!

Sorry to hear about your avo troubles! Its a really awesome little rdta but can be a bit tricky to get it working right.

I would definitely stick with single coil. I found it is what always worked best for me in the avo.

I would recommend the following:

- Try build coils with an ID of 2.5 - i find this works best with the AVO. 3mm coils might struggle with wicking if you dont get it 100% right.

- if you want to use standard round wire, definitely go for a triple parallel 28g build (2.5mm ID). I ran this in my avo several times and LOVED it! Didnt need too much power to run it either. (see attached pic) A parallel 26g build would also do the trick.

- If you want to run a clapton like build chat to @smilelykumeenit he could create something especially for you to fit in the avo.

- Wicking needs to be kept to a minimal. The wick needs to sit comfotably inside the holes but must have space to wick effectively. The wicks should poke out of the holes a little but not run far down at all. Use the method by Ollie but do not run them nearly as long as he does.

Hope this helps!

If only you were JHB based, would have met up to sit and help you out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (11/9/17)

huzidada said:


> Thanks for the responses Silver. I have tried a variety of techniques, builds and wicking. Tried different cotton(CB Ver2 and Kendo Gold). Different prebuilts coils. Different own made coils.
> 
> This was even a bit of a sloppy build. Left much more space in wicking holes too. Same result
> 
> ...


Ive recently bought an avo 24 with the same issue lack of flavor. Tried everything even advice from @Siver.
Itraded


huzidada said:


> Thanks for the responses Silver. I have tried a variety of techniques, builds and wicking. Tried different cotton(CB Ver2 and Kendo Gold). Different prebuilts coils. Different own made coils.
> 
> This was even a bit of a sloppy build. Left much more space in wicking holes too. Same result
> 
> ...


I recently bought an avo24 with the same issue, lack of flavor. I tried everything even advice from some experts.
I traded it for a 2nd Serpent mini 25 couldn't be happier. Im glad I bought one tho, atleast I know RDTAs are not for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huzidada (11/9/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Hey bud!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your avo troubles! Its a really awesome little rdta but can be a bit tricky to get it working right.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the awesome advice and the offer to help if I was around Jhb. Appreciate it.
I think maybe if I test someone that has a proper setup, and judge whats its supposed to be like based of that, would be awesome, maybe Im expecting too much. But at this point the flavour is decent and coming through better with the spaced coil. Only it is at .3ohm and Id like to get it at about .5 to .6 


@BearVapes - Im getting a Serpent Mini as well. Will see how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Hey bud!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your avo troubles! Its a really awesome little rdta but can be a bit tricky to get it working right.
> 
> ...



@Yiannaki - just was reading this older post of yours
Great post by the way

Do you think a single coil is also better for the Avo24?
Ie a triple parallel 28g
Versus say a "normal" dual simple build ?

Never made a triple parallel but i assume its the same sort of process as a parallel coil, just with three strands of wire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (26/9/17)

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki - just was reading this older post of yours
> Great post by the way
> 
> Do you think a single coil is also better for the Avo24?
> ...



I personally preferred running a single coil in the avo 24 aswell @Silver 

The triple para 28 should work in exactly the same way as it would in the 22. 

I think you should do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

Yiannaki said:


> I personally preferred running a single coil in the avo 24 aswell @Silver
> 
> The triple para 28 should work in exactly the same way as it would in the 22.
> 
> I think you should do it



Thanks @Yiannaki 
I take your comments on the Avo very seriously!
I will put that into the Avo24 "To Do" list 
My current coil was put in on 21July so its about time for a big Avo pitstop...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/9/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki
> I take your comments on the Avo very seriously!
> I will put that into the Avo24 "To Do" list
> My current coil was put in on 21July so its about time for a big Avo pitstop...



Awesome! Pictures and feedback are a MUST!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome! Pictures and feedback are a MUST!



Will do, thanks @Yiannaki 
When it happens you will be the first to know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome! Pictures and feedback are a MUST!



Just a quick question @Yiannaki 
With a 28g triple parallel, I assume the resistance is going to go down a lot.
How many wraps do you recommend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/9/17)

Silver said:


> Just a quick question @Yiannaki
> With a 28g triple parallel, I assume the resistance is going to go down a lot.
> How many wraps do you recommend?


7 wraps on a 2.5mm ID will be perfect. Cannot recall the exact resistance but should be in the region.

If i recall correctly, it should ohm out around 0.4 - 0.5 (i stand corrected though)



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (26/9/17)

Simple 24g Ni80 3mm dia. Been using this for almost 6 months, haven't found a better build yet. 

Avo24 btw

Reactions: Like 2


----------

